# 1999 Altima brakes scream



## HitTheRoad2000 (Aug 9, 2004)

Mine has low mileage & I'm a city driver
I'm told the problem will reoccur because it has metalic brakes
anyone know a solution besides never buy another!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

see... what you wanna do is spray your breaks with a lot of DW-40 and take off real fast and stop real hard...:loser: 

no, don't do that... i'm just being an ass. Yeah, your breaks will scream because they are matalic. Mine do, but i don't care becuse they work and it dosen't bother me. I suggest you get some cermatic pads. That might help.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

What brand of brake pads?

Hard/racing aftermarket pads will do that ... especially in high-humidity situations but I'd be surprised if you got anything more than a little start-up squeal from an OEM pad.

That's the #1 complaint about disc brakes and the OEMs go to great lengths to spec friction material which is relatively quiet under most conditions.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ceramic pads are nice but will kill rotors. my advice is to go with some oem pads. ive tried several pads from auto zone and checker and pep boys and my opinion is that although oem are more expensive, they are definitely worth it. less dust and lots less noise.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

ok. I work at an Advance Auto Parts. i've used most of the pads and the ones I haven't the other guys have. Ceramic pads are great. no dust, hardly any noise, but like asleep said, they will wear on your rotor. Most all nissans came with Semi-metallic pads so changing to a organic pad will result in them over heating and some serious damage. There are 2 type of semi-metallic pads. Hard and Soft. The harder the semi-metallic pad the more squeeling however they stop rather nicely. If you get a softer semi-metallic pad they will wear a little quicker but you will lose most of the squeeling. Also look for a soft semi-metallic pad that has shims on it too. That'll aid in quieting them. If you have an Advance Auto Parts near you I'd say go there and ask for the Wearever Gold series pads. If not the Friction Master Ceramics. You can check the price and availability on www.partamerica.com. If you don't like AAP just keep in mind you're probably looking for a soft, semi-metallic pad that is shimmed. Most good parts monkeys (like myself) will know what you're talking about and be able to help. That should help you out a little. If you need more info I'll see what I can dig up but that should help you out 

(just a heads up if you go to Advance Auto you're looking at $30 for the Gold series and $40 for the ceramic)

Good luck with it


----------

